# On the spot flexible recording settings



## adhocphotographer (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I do b-roll and interviews for a videographer, and i'm fine shooting when i have time to set-up etc... but i find when i am doing some wildlife photography i sometimes want to film and in the spur of the moment i have missed a lot of what could have been great footage.

I am putting my C3 setting on my 5d iii to a dedicated 'emergency filimg' mode. Any advice would be welcome, but at the moment it is:
Manual mode
Auto ISO (100-12800)
1/50
f/8
1920 25p, ALL I
Neutral picture (everything on 0)

considering i will be shooting with telephoto, i can not expect the sound anyway.

does anyone else have a similar mode? thoughts, comments, improvements, suggestions? 

thanks, i'm off shooting tigers again this weekend, and would like to actually get some footage as well as photos!


----------



## sjschall (Mar 5, 2014)

One thing I noticed when moving over to the 5D is that when you switch between video and stills in Manual mode it keeps the same exposure settings. So often enough, when I'm taking stills and want video, I don't have to do much adjusting. I was coming from a 60D so this was new. 

If you want good quality and you want to get close in-camera, there's no blanket setting that will work. It's like trying to find blanket settings for stills in an emergency. How do you know if your "emergency" will be arise in mid-day sun outside or at a dimly lit event. Any way you slice it, you'll have to adjust on the fly. I would maybe suggest auto-exposure for a real emergency setting... but I know that's hard to admit.


----------

